# Anyone in Marche know a good lawyer?



## Miss T Less (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone in Living Marche know a good (english speaking) lawyer?

I am looking for some information on how to handle a situation involving the builder of our new home. The tiling in our bathroom was done poorly. We have talked to the bilder, sent emails, taken photos and talked to tile reps. Nothing is being done by the builder, except for giving excuses. What are my legal rights? Is there a time limit on dealing with these problems? What is the best solution for handling this situation?


----------

